# Pegging?



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife is after me to let her do this to me. She acts all aggressive about it. I told her I would order her a strap-on setup so she could but I have not done it yet... She (lovingly) calls me a pu**y and I should "man-up" and order the damn strap-on... She isnt seriously insulting me, it's done in a loving and playful way. I think she really wants to dominate me and "pay me back" for the those times I have asserted my manhood deep inside her and hurt her a little bit (she likes it though)... When she tells me to order one, she's says "get a big one", if I tell her I dont know if I can handle a big one, shes says "I didnt ask if you could handle it, just order a big one... I dont care, you're going to take it anyway..." 

I've decided I will be her bit*h .. LOL ... my only concern is how do I stay "ready" ? that kind of sex is not something you stay ready for every day... I mean, I want to be clean and clear in there ya know? Any suggestions?


----------



## Fed up (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, that is a tough one. I have teased my hubby to about me doing him, if I have to take it in the butt he can too.
It did not go over well. Once he let me use a tiny toy on him, while I gave him head. He wont admit it, but he LOVED it. I have never seen him to amped up, or cum so hard.
As for how to be ready for it don't do something you are not comfortable with. Anal sex can hurt, like nothing you have ever felt if you rush it. (experience from a drunken sex accident, lol)

If it is truly somehting you want to do order something in a reasonable size. Maybe get your own toy, and work it yourself so you know what to expect, and can get use to it.

Also maybe set a designated day when you know you want to try it, so you can be mentally, and pysically ready. You don't have to tell her what day. Just get yourself ready, and then suprise her.
Just my opinion.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I'm assuming you mean physically ready and not mentally.  and also since you do her that way you're not a complete stranger to anal? If I'm not misunderstanding.
> 
> Before you two do anything, get an anal sex book, a good one. Everyone is going to have an opinion as to which one is the best, but there are many out there.
> 
> ...



What I was referring when I hurt her a little is normal sex. 
She has used a small toy on me before and I do like it, the orgasms are very intense. But if I buy her this strap-on thing, I know she will want to use it alot more than we have ever used the small toy ... I've been lucky that I was "ready" .... I am now wondering how I can stay ready or know the best time to know I am... wierd questions I know... I mean how do gay guys know since thats their main way of having sex?


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I have realized I have not made myself clear. 

I appreciate the information about being ready in the sense that I can take what puts in me....

MY CONCERN is making sure it is a pleasant experience for us. meaning when she puts it in, I want it to come out clean, ya know? Now this is degrading into the nasty post I was trying to avoid. Hmmm, let me put it this way... if the dildo is pink going in, I want it to be pink when it comes out.... get it? Like, should I not eat all day before we plan this or what? embarassing to discuss but it is a legitimate concern....


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Sorry.  Fifty lashes for me with a wet noodle. WELL, I guess you got way more advice from me than you wanted or asked for. LOL The runaway rear end thread.
> 
> OK...ahem. That topic will be thoroughly covered in one of those anal books...tips and tricks. There are also a couple of guys on here who can help you out with some good advice about that.
> 
> I'm going to go slink back under my rock now and stay there for a while.


Your advice is much appreciated, you shared things I needed to know anyway. I'm just trying to get past this worry first! If I can be confident with my first question being resolved, I will need to know more because my rear is my wife's mission...


----------



## Antigen (Apr 9, 2012)

You are just going to let her shove it in your ass because she wants to?

Better plan a day or two off of work, I doubt you'll be walking so easily and people will be asking you what happened.

You are NOT going to want to tell them the truth.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*You are just going to let her shove it in your ass because she wants to?

Better plan a day or two off of work, I doubt you'll be walking so easily and people will be asking you what happened.*

Really? Women have anal sex without calling in sick or having to explain to everyone around them. If it's done lovingly, you won't need an inflatable donut to sit on. (Although the mental image is cracking me up.... you could tell who is doing what by who is carrying around their donut!)

You know your BM "schedule". If you've already "relieved" yourself then it'll be fine. Or you could give yourself an enema if you think "tonite is the nite!" and it's something you worry about.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Antigen said:


> You are just going to let her shove it in your ass because she wants to?
> 
> Better plan a day or two off of work, I doubt you'll be walking so easily and people will be asking you what happened.
> 
> You are NOT going to want to tell them the truth.


All the aggressive words are more for her than me I think, I think it makes her horny to talk to me like that. Will she try to dominate me and want a big one? yes... will she be just as happy if I order a smaller one? yes... Does she really want to hurt or damage me? absolutely not ... its a sexual game for her.

Thats why my questions have been about cleanliness... not about being able to accept a large object, etc ....


----------



## Antigen (Apr 9, 2012)

If a wife or girlfriend said the only way she was going to get off was by wearing a strap on and ass****ing me, she'd be sorely disappointed.

What's next, you going to start wearing an apron and cleaning the house?


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

The wife and I have tried anal play, she enjoys me going there, I don't enjoy any thing in me at all! She has tried with just a finger, but damn, long nails hurt! we tried with a toy too, but it hurt like crazy, probably because it was too big. Once it was in, then it was fine as long as she didn't move it.

Not really sure what the point of being on the receiving end is, if I want to feel like I need to take a huge dump while having sex, I can always just hold off on BM for a awhile 

If she was really into it for the dom rush, then it would have to be a very little toy!


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Antigen said:


> If a wife or girlfriend said the only way she was going to get off was by wearing a strap on and ass****ing me, she'd be sorely disappointed.
> 
> What's next, you going to start wearing an apron and cleaning the house?


Not sure which thread you read that in but it was not this one.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF and I do anal occasionally, and we've picked up a couple of small prostate stimulator type toys for me. We've talked about the cleanliness aspect, and accept the fact that while we've been lucky so far, there is a possibility that one of these days, the pink toy may not come out pink, as you put it. To that end, we usually keep a few dark towels by the bed, ready for action. As well, the "receiver" in question has the right to say "tonight's not a great idea", and that's respected with no hard feelings on either part.

In general though, keeping your diet fairly plain and safe is important. Trying a new Indian restaurant on your date a couple hours before curtain time is not a good idea. Other than that, having a BM, showering, etc is just common sense.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

If it's bigger than one single finger, I do not enjoy it. I'd do whatever it is my wife wants to do, but hopefully this never makes it on her list. If so, I'd bite a towel and try to keep my yelling quiet. It would be fun to see her aggressive and in total control, but physically, I have no interest in being analed.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

airplane888 said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup:
> 
> There are all kinds of strap on's, big one's, tiny one's, some with vibration some without. There strap on's which are double dildo types so she can get off too. So instead of acting like it's out of a horror, porno movie, sex toy. Sit down with her and look at the options, for that matter get 2 or 3 different kinds, you don't f u c k in only one position do you? When I asked my wife to peg me, all I got was, No Way, I am NOT a Lesbian!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I think it is a role play thing. She treats me like the man of the house. I go out and work hard while she is a stay-at-home mom... so, I think this dominant role play thing gets her horny. Her saying "get a big one" adds to her arousal. Even i get a small one or even refuse... she still gets off on telling me to do it... she likes for me to be very much in charge in bed, which I am... she wants to be in charge for a thrill I guess...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

How funny. I started a thread about this a while back and quite a few people insisted my husband must be gay for liking it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

It's so emasculating. No thanks


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm at an age where I have to get semi-regular prostate exams, if that counts. My general impression is that I need to find a doc with smaller hands.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

GTdad said:


> I'm at an age where I have to get semi-regular prostate exams, if that counts. My general impression is that I need to find a doc with smaller hands.


I think your doc is doing it wrong, all that matters is the width of the finger.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Lon said:


> I think your doc is doing it wrong, all that matters is the width of the finger.


Maybe it just feels like he's using his entire hand. Either that or I need to find a new doc for reasons other than hand-size...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Regular prostate stimulation is supposed to stave off prostate enlargement and cancer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## so now what? (Apr 13, 2012)

this is pretty disgusting in my opinion


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

cone said:


> My wife is after me to let her do this to me. She acts all aggressive about it. I told her I would order her a strap-on setup so she could but I have not done it yet... She (lovingly) calls me a pu**y and I should "man-up" and order the damn strap-on... She isnt seriously insulting me, it's done in a loving and playful way. I think she really wants to dominate me and "pay me back" for the those times I have asserted my manhood deep inside her and hurt her a little bit (she likes it though)... When she tells me to order one, she's says "get a big one", if I tell her I dont know if I can handle a big one, shes says "I didnt ask if you could handle it, just order a big one... I dont care, you're going to take it anyway..."
> 
> I've decided I will be her bit*h .. LOL ... my only concern is how do I stay "ready" ? that kind of sex is not something you stay ready for every day... I mean, I want to be clean and clear in there ya know? Any suggestions?


It's easy. First thing is that you have to be smart. My best suggestion would be to read about it. Strapon and dildo play isn't something that you without being ready. Knowing your body and it's functions helps. You can always clean yourself out quickly, when you know what it going to happen.
Don't worry about size. You will be able to handle the Big One, once you guys get into it.
My other suggestion is that you get a dildo and educate yourself on the new and wonderful feelings and sensations. 
Once you and your lady get into it, be ready for a world full of new pleasures.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have had a couple of prostate 'scares' in the past few years...fortunately only infections (lack of use) than anything more sinister.

There are husbands who have to do 'things' to their wives to aid their recovery, prevent 'things' getting worse. Eg. gentle massage, stretching them (spine), banging their back to release phlegm in their lungs (cystic fibrosis etc). Things that if werent done would decrease quality of life and life expectancy.

I wonder how many wives would be prepared to give their husbands prostate massages to reduce swelling or to prevent future problems?

If my wife had a choice; give me a prostate massage a couple of times a month (or how ever many times is needed) or I have a crap quality of life and die early.... well, lets just say I'd die early.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are concerned about cleanliness, you may want to consider eating more fiber rich fruits and veggies and maybe some form of colon cleanse days before doing the deed. Not only would you avoid becoming a victim of a 'dirty sanchez' but more importantly you'll be improving the health of your colon.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and immediately after...


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

don't eat anything weird for a few days before. like curry or Indian food or super spicy mexican, beans, etc ... anything that might upset your system. 
eat a salad every day for a couple of days, in addition to your regular meals. 
don't OVEREAT for several days before (take it easy.)
work out if you are into that, to make sure that everything that isn't nailed down gets moving out of you. 
make sure you go to the bathroom the night before and morning of. 
take a shower and open your hole and get it really clean. 

hopefully that isn't too graphic.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

seriously owwwwwwwww


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife ,even if she dreams about that would not even suggest much less try it on me.
NEVER!
:redcard::redcard::redcard:

She knows me that well


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

part of the fun of the marriage deep-dive with one other person sex is doing things you never thought you'd ever do. try it once, try it twice try it three times. betcha surprise yourself. :-D I have, lots and lots of times. of course I never say no to anything.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> and immediately after...


Such nice kiddy cartoons :rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

No FN way I'd go for that. The annual prostate exam is more than enough.

I wonder if your wife will look at you in a different way after she bangs you.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Regular prostate stimulation is supposed to stave off prostate enlargement and cancer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I could find a guy to do it...I would totally check his prostate! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

GTdad said:


> I'm at an age where I have to get semi-regular prostate exams, if that counts. My general impression is that I need to find a doc with smaller hands.



Changed mine when I noticed he had both his hands on my shoulders.

:rofl:

Nope, getting pegged is not on my bucket list.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

amplexor said:


> changed mine when i noticed he had both his hands on my shoulders.
> 
> :rofl:


lmao!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

That is something that I can never imagine happening with my wife and I. And even if she did suggest it (I would prob have a heart attack if she did, not because I am bothered by it but rather she is even taking about sex), she can never use the 'you do it to me' excuse. I'm not exactly a huge fan of ass banging, but she has said since Day 1 that it has never happened to her and never will. Only on her death bed will she let me go there. I would gladly trade off with her and do it both ways but I won't have to lose too much sleep on this one. 

And to any guys out there who are complaining about their ladies suggesting this, just be thankful that she is experimental in the bedroom. Even if you don't go through with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm fairly adventerous in the sex department, and am a fan of prostate stimulation during a bj - but I don't think I can handle that. 
Good for you that your willing to make that sacrifice for your wife. Mine would NEVER ask to do that to me (thankfully). I hope she's allowing you to give her some backdoor action in return if she's pushing you to take it. 
If you are really willing to try this, compromise, order a smaller one.


----------



## loverpolle (Dec 19, 2012)

HEY cone

DO it!
my wife asked some years ago if she could do me with a strap-on, and since it was a fantasy of mine to be dominated, I said yes.

We got a (low cost) strap-on and she tied me up and did me doggy. it is simply some of the best sex i have had. since then I have been begging her to do me and she did so some times. it turns out while doggy is clearly the most submissive position, missionary is so much better for you. it gets every thing right in there and she gets god access to "you". Ask her to finish you while she is still pegging and you will NEVER say no to her any more.

And by the way do not get a low cost strap-on you will regret it for so long. Make sure that it has some decent straps and looks like it is nice to have on. Once she gets going you don’t want her to stop every other minute to tighten the strap or her complaining that it hurts. Get a dildo that is a little smaller than the average man size and that does not have too much going on. A head or a bulb on the end and a smooth body will give you all you need and a smooth body also increases the changes of it Cumming out pink. Final advice from me would be to shave the entry area, it takes away a lot of hair-pulling-pain and enhances your pleasure and again better changes of pink exit (and she will love it I’m sure). Then if you get a warning before it is a very good idea to shower and ii sometimes sit down in the shower and either use the hose or the shower head to put a little water inside wait a while then go to the toilet and back in the shower. Maybe it is not that healthy to go that way but you can a bottle of sterile water for the purpose in you drugstore. 
Have fun and be happy that your wife loves you so much that she will dominate and peg you.
I’m hoping for a new strap-on under the tree this year to 


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it but I don't know if I would like it. 

I'm all for being dominated. My GF is so very submissive to me, and while I love that, I would also love for a woman to just put me in my place sometime. Maybe that would be the thing. Whatever you do, I'm sure you'll have fun- your woman is frisky and adventurous.


----------



## DeepBlue (Jan 30, 2012)

Lots of opinions on this thread, but it sounds to me as though OP was just looking for some helpful info on how to best keep things clean/hygienic.

I would say go to a pharmacy and pickup one of those cheap 1-2qt enemas, not the disposable kind. Run it through a few hours before hand and you should be all set. Putting a condom on the dildo would also help with fast clean up (lube and such). Another thing you can do, if you do not have time for extended prep is just ask your SO to leave it in and do the removal/cleaning yourself. Of course, this will only work with a toy, not strapon.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

cone said:


> All the aggressive words are more for her than me I think, I think it makes her horny to talk to me like that. Will she try to dominate me and want a big one? yes... will she be just as happy if I order a smaller one? yes... Does she really want to hurt or damage me? absolutely not ... its a sexual game for her.
> 
> Thats why my questions have been about cleanliness... not about being able to accept a large object, etc ....


Go to your local pharmacy and buy a bottle of "citrate of magnesia" 

This is OTC and does not require an RX. It will clean you out in abig way!


----------



## grmann (May 31, 2016)

My butt is no longer a virgin. My wife pegged me last night and I had the best orgasm EVER. There was cum everywhere. I even had some. I like the taste. If you wife wants to do this, JUST DO IT. Our session went for about three hours of pure heaven.

My wife gave some nice panties too. These are kind made for women, the are far better then ones made for men.


----------



## Imissmywife (Jan 29, 2016)

loverpolle said:


> HEY cone
> 
> DO it!
> my wife asked some years ago if she could do me with a strap-on, and since it was a fantasy of mine to be dominated, I said yes.
> ...




Do it!

I've had bi fantasies for years, and this was a way to share together. 

Went to the local RX and bought an enema KIT. Nice and clean.

On our anniversary we booked a suite at the local Hilton. She took on the role of the guy. Looked so sexy in one of my business shirts with a nice sized strap on. Not an ass buster but nice. I rode her cowboy to start, then she took control and she did me doggy, missionary, and the grand finale was her behind me in the shower while stroking me. BEST orgasm ever.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Um....you understand this thread was started OVER 4 years ago?


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

Shoot. Didn't see how old this was...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

wantshelp said:


> Shoot. Didn't see how old this was...


I, for one, don't mind. Pegging is hot!>


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> I, for one, don't mind. Pegging is hot!>


I actually had to goggle it, no idea what it was. No way in hell.


----------

